
Ask HN: Should I convince my friend to exit MLM business? - zkid18
The friend of mine has approached me and proposed to join MLM (Multi-level marketing) business. To add some context - my friend is an engineering manager in Fortune 500 company with a background in data science. The business has no sign of financial pyramid and sounds like a legit MLM scheme.<p>That expressed my interest in Network marketing organization and I went through this paper from Kellogg school 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kellogg.northwestern.edu&#x2F;faculty&#x2F;coughlan&#x2F;htm&#x2F;personalpage_files&#x2F;Papers&#x2F;Coughlan%20Grayson%20IJRM%201998%20article.pdf<p>IMO such business are totally fine if you enjoy routine job. Seems like the friend was inspired by some fancy youtube or insta blogger. But I feel that he underestimate the high returns of such business as most of MLM are focus on the shiny side only. The only advantage of such business is experience in retail sales that can be useful for further venture.<p>So, should I try to convince him to exit this MLM business and how can I reinforce my arguments?
======
cominous
Make him understand that he is actually the customer and not an employee /
entrepreneur. As long as he gets that and is not betting his career on it -
let him play.

------
gigatexal
Yes! Exit the ponzi scheme

